# Need help configuring Krell Showcase processor



## deluxman (Oct 14, 2009)

I just connected all my gears with this processor on HT setup and now trying to do the calibration and settings on this processor. I am really a bit loss on how to properly calibrate this processor as the manual itself is not very detail about the advanced calibration option. Can someone share their knowledge on this processor? Also does anyone know if there is auto detect surround mode on this processor? meaning if I connect a DVD or Blue Ray disc, the surround mode can automatically choose the correct surround mode. Also once calibration is done, and if I accidentally unplug the power cable, will it still saved my settings or does it get lost? any idea on that?

Also I notices that on the Dolby Pro Logic mode vs DTS Cinema, the bass on the Dolby seems to be very soft, is that normal?

Hope there is a detail threads regarding calibrating this Krell Showcase processor.

Also since this is an old processor that does not have HDMI, I though of buying my friend's new Yamaha VX-765BL but I was wondering if the sound quality output on the Yamaha is going to be a significant difference compare to the Krell Showcase?
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

deluxman said:


> I just connected all my gears with this processor on HT setup and now trying to do the calibration and settings on this processor. I am really a bit loss on how to properly calibrate this processor as the manual itself is not very detail about the advanced calibration option. Can someone share their knowledge on this processor? Also does anyone know if there is auto detect surround mode on this processor? meaning if I connect a DVD or Blue Ray disc, the surround mode can automatically choose the correct surround mode. Also once calibration is done, and if I accidentally unplug the power cable, will it still saved my settings or does it get lost? any idea on that?
> 
> Also I notices that on the Dolby Pro Logic mode vs DTS Cinema, the bass on the Dolby seems to be very soft, is that normal?
> 
> ...


Hello,
The Showcase was not a very popular SSP when launched. Much of this was due to the original MSRP of the unit. It is definitely a well made SSP and has a vast amount of adjustments. 

In all honesty, most who purchased this unit new, had the Dealer come out and configure the Processor. It might be worthwhile to see if there is a Krell Dealer in your area to see if you could pay someone to come out and tweak it. Krell Dealers were trained how to get the most out of the unit.

Here are some links for Professional Reviews:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_10_1/krell-showcase-processor-3-2003.html
http://www.hometheatermag.com/preampprocessors/141/
http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Krell_Showcase_Processor

Hopefully, there are some former Owners here. However, it really did not sell that well and I remember when Sound Advice/Tweeter were going Out of Business they were practically giving one away. I did think about it, but not having HDMI stopped me from getting it.
Cheers,
AD


----------

